# Mk2 golf distributor setup



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Can someone please help me with a step by step guide to fitting a new dizzy as i cant seem to find one thats simple enough to understand. 
Its for my 1991 mk2 golf gti 8v


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That would be in the Bently Manual.


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes it is but its not a very clear step by step guide. My car is currently broken down due to unknown reasons but i cant check anything until the dizzy is set up


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Really? How can that not be clear? Or do you mean setting the timing after the car is running?

Put the motor at TDC for #1 cylinder,which means having the pointer in the hole above the FW pointing at the 0* mark on the FW. Then the dizzy should be pionted at the little mark on the edge of the dizzy or about 1o'clock. If it doesn't, remove it and install it so it does.

That is all the hand holding I will offer.GL


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

By bentley manual i assume you mean haynes uk?

My car is not running and i think its cause of the dizzy but cant be sure till i set it up properly  i miss my golf


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Its not running yet

By bentley manual i assume you mean haynes uk?

My car is not running and i think its cause of the dizzy but cant be sure till i set it up properly  i miss my golf


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Is a bently manual a haynes?
Are you uk or us?


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you have a pdf of bentley manual?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

ps2375 about summed it up. From your other post about the car working then going into popping etc. it sounds like the engine is off time. Search the Internet for some VW timing pictures and procedures. Timing has been discussed numerous times on this Forum. Get a Bentley Manual. Haynes is OK but Bentley is the best. Chilton also prints a manual. I have and use all three -- some are better at different aspects. Most libraries here in the US have copies of the Haynes Manual you might try to find one at a local library. FR


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Spartagti said:


> Is a bently manual a haynes?
> Are you uk or us?


Again...REALLY!

How many "Meridian,ID" are there in the UK?:facepalm:


----------



## Spartagti (Nov 30, 2012)

Im using my iphone app so it doesnt show location. 
Can someone pdf me the relevant stuff cause im in uk and they cost a fortune over here


----------



## Gew (May 27, 2014)

Almost a decade later, still issue. I have no Haynes or Bentley manual and am hoping to be able to make ends meet by advice on the net (here) instead. So, I think my hall sensor is giving up on my Mk2 -89 with Mono Jetronic for fuel injection. I have understood that the hall sensor is a part of the distributor assembly. I could get the part separately and (with various tools and expertise) be able to re-fit the hall sensor on my old OEM distributor, which I think is fine otherwise. However, judging from Youtube videos, this seems like a PITA and I found this third-party piece (perhaps piece of ****, I really don't know) for a spottstyver (~30$ for the entire distributor; compare the Bosch OEM part which is 10x more) so I'm thinking of trying a replace. After all, 30 $ is no money to speak of, I hardly get a brand new hardcopy of the Haynes manual for that money, haha. It's worth a shot, if you get my point.

But anyways, I have understood that even if I replace the entire "thing" it's still not a simple bolt-off-bolt-on operation, but requires measuring TDC and stuff. I'm thinking, would it be enough to just unscrew the cylinder 1 spark plug and put some long plastic stick down in the hole so that I can see it, and then turn the engine with a fat wrench and stop turning when the plastic stick is at it's "topmost" position, have I then located the TDC? 

If so, can I just do that, stop at the instant, and then mount the brand new distributor? Oh by the way, is it hard to remove? I did remove the cap and also the rotor, and that was easy peasy, but I mean, now I'm going to remove the entire "base" and I can't find any screws or suchlike, or am I looking in the wrong place? Are they hard to reach etc? Things to remember/write down when removing the old one, I mean for the calibration?


----------

